# Help Needed - First Purchase Of An Wr&F



## Gabriel H (Aug 10, 2010)

Hello everyone,

I am a novice when it comes to pocket watches, however, nevertheless i am interested in buying a 18k WR&F pocket watch ("WR&F" -with a little star, i guess this means its made by Wuilleumier-Robert & Fils), in, as far as i know, a mint condition.

The pricetag is currently around 1,700 USD, and I am really at a loss of whenever this is a fair price, or if price is way to high (or way to low - in that case, I will eagerly make a bid).

I could really need some help from the experts here to gain further insight concerning what price pocket watches like this one goes for.

The weight of the watch is 111 gram , and it comes with a 18k chain with the weight of another 18 gram.

The watch is made by WR&F, with 18k stamps on all three cases of the watch, as well as 18k stamps upon the chain.

The watch itself works well and is in a very good condition.

Klick hyperlink here for pictures of the watch in question.

Could you guys kindly help me with some kind of estimate of a fair price to pay for this kind of WR&F Watch? I have zero experience when it comes to pocket watches, but i am eager to learn.

Thanks a bunch, and my apologices for my bad grammar. English is not my native language.

Kind Regards

Gabriel


----------



## Gabriel H (Aug 10, 2010)

Gabriel H said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I am a novice when it comes to pocket watches, however, nevertheless i am interested in buying a 18k WR&F pocket watch ("WR&F" -with a little star, i guess this means its made by Wuilleumier-Robert & Fils), in, as far as i know, a mint condition.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gabriel H (Aug 10, 2010)

Is there none who hazards a risk concerning the price-level of this kind of watch?

I am really interested in this one, and yet I am unsure of whether the price is set to high or not. Is there one who can give me a tip or hint concerning its true value?

Kind Regards

Gabriel


----------

